# Big Brother is watching TUG (AKA Starwood employees)



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Be careful what you say.  Seriously.  

I got a call from Starwood a few days ago, while we were walking around Disney, and their message was basically (not verbatim), "We have fixed your deeds to combine them all into one account.  The internet team found your post about your weeks not being in the same account because of the issues with initials.  We wanted to let you know that this has been fixed."  

I said, "Oh, so you saw my post on TUG," and she said, "could have been TUG."

Yeah, I am really sure it was TUG.  BUT, why didn't they just say, "We fixed it because you requested it, because I did request it of Starwood before I ever posted it here.  

Big Brother is watching.....


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Cindy -  More than 20 people affiliated with Starwood have visited TUG, and there are a few that visit every day.  Of course, they aren't members, and they don't post.   Anything you post on TUG should be considered public knowledge.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Cindy -  More than 20 people affiliated with Starwood have visited TUG, and there are a few that visit every day.  Of course, they aren't members, and they don't post.   Anything you post on TUG should be considered public knowledge.



Which is okay with me, it really is.  But I think it's worth mentioning, in case someone says something they don't want Starwood to know.  

I sometimes post certain things I want Starwood to know.  It seems the squeaky wheel does get the grease.  I can complain to Starwood as much as I want, until I am frustrated beyond belief.  Then I mention it here, and the issue is fixed.  Starwood is careful with its reputation.  

I will also say I like the Starwood employees, who very definitely are the nicest in the business.  I have never had a bad experience with any of them on the phone.


----------



## mandoggy (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to know hope they read my thread lolz


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dear Starwood,
One thing I would like to say *again* to Starwood.  I emailed mystarcentral every year with this one.  A week or two ago there was a Summer 2013 bulk deposit of Sheraton Broadway Plantation into RCI.  This is 16-18 months before use.  Deeded owners can only reserve these weeks before 12 months if they are specifically deeded these weeks.  Float owners of other gold plus weeks can't reserve anything but their deeded week before 12 months.  SVN members can't reserve these weeks until 10 months out.  How is that RCI members get them 16-18 months out?  I realize that members can deposit starting January the year before but the weeks float 9-43.  Starwood, wait until 12 or 11 months out to deposit the weeks into RCI.  They never seem to deposit into II so early so why do it in RCI?  Stop doing it.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Dear Starwood,
> One thing I would like to say *again* to Starwood.  I emailed mystarcentral every year with this one.  A week or two ago there was a Summer 2013 bulk deposit of Sheraton Broadway Plantation into RCI.  This is 16-18 months before use.  Deeded owners can only reserve these weeks before 12 months if they are specifically deeded these weeks.  Float owners of other gold plus weeks can't reserve anything but their deeded week before 12 months.  SVN members can't reserve these weeks until 10 months out.  How is that RCI members get them 16-18 months out?  I realize that members can deposit starting January the year before but the weeks float 9-43.  Starwood, wait until 12 or 11 months out to deposit the weeks into RCI.  They never seem to deposit into II so early so why do it in RCI?  Stop doing it.



Under the new exchanging rules implemented in 2009, Starwood can make these deposits based on projected deposits and requests.  They sometimes deposit more than 12 mos. out in II as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is actually incorrect info for SBP.  SBP owners can reserve weeks up to two years in advance of the date they need.  You just have to pay MF's first, and that is difficult.  

I just found this out when I paid my fees in December and tried to get specific summer dates.  Tiffany said those units are two years out, not one, like the other resorts.  Don't know which ones are one year out, but SBP definitely is two years out.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cindy,
Wow, thats not what the guide at mystarcentral says.  The document says you can get your deeded unit up to 24 months in advance  and everything else in your season at 12 months.  I've never tried because to reserve before because that is what the documents posted on the website say.  The guide indicates that there is a fixed week preference period beginning at 24 months and ending at 12 months where you can reserve your floating unit number week in the same size villa as owned "without any competition for the same vacation time of owners owning differently numbered floating unit weeks."
I guess I wish Starwood would post correct and updated information and policies on their website.  The guide also only mentions prepaying your MF if you float to a season other than what you own withing 2 months of the period.  Which I also know is incorrect.  

Denise,
I realize they do in II but its a scale issue.  Right now there are 55 different checkin dates for 1 and 2 bedroom units in SBP between May15, 2013 and Sept 15, 2013.  It may be for 55 units or it could be for 5 times that number.  Just about every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday is available in either size.  There never seem to be so many units available on II so far in the future.


Starwood,

How hard is it to publish the correct updated information on your website?  How hard would it be to have a real time online reservation system.  Marriott redesigned their program and got an online reservation system up and going for the new system in less than a year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tracy, I could be wrong because your explanation may have been what Tiffany was saying, and I just interpreted it as, "I can get whatever I want at two years out, as long as I pay fees," so let me call in the morning and find out if I didn't listen well to Tiffany.  :rofl: Of course, we own 3 really prime weeks, so maybe she was explaining why I cannot get a July 4th week (which is what I own).


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 7, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Tracy, I could be wrong because your explanation may have been what Tiffany was saying, and I just interpreted it as, "I can get whatever I want at two years out, as long as I pay fees," so let me call in the morning and find out if I didn't listen well to Tiffany.  :rofl: Of course, we own 3 really prime weeks, so maybe she was explaining why I cannot get a July 4th week (which is what I own).



You can reserve the week you are deeded/own in the original Plantation phase, in the same unit size you own, 24 to 12 months in advance (as long as you pay the estimated maintenance fees for that year). You can reserve in your floating period 12 months ahead of check-in.

If you own week 26 in that phase Cindy, you can call today and reserve it for 2013 (as long as you pay your MF). If you look at the governing docs on MSC, it's on page 337 of the PDF. I don't think this applies to Palmetto units.


----------



## Fredm (Feb 7, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Be careful what you say.  Seriously.
> 
> I got a call from Starwood a few days ago, while we were walking around Disney, and their message was basically (not verbatim), "We have fixed your deeds to combine them all into one account.  The internet team found your post about your weeks not being in the same account because of the issues with initials.  We wanted to let you know that this has been fixed."
> 
> ...




Starwood knows who rickandcindy23 are here on TUG?
They know the names on your account, have your cell phone number, updated your account, and just called you based on your TUG bbs handle?
Seriously?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fredm said:


> Starwood knows who rickandcindy23 are here on TUG?
> They know the names on your account, have your cell phone number, updated your account, and just called you based on your TUG bbs handle?
> Seriously?


YES, seriously.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2012)

I've had Starwood call me directly about something I posted on TUG...and they called to help with something.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's actually a great thing that they read and take in feedback, it shows they care.  I buy and sell timeshares on a part time basis (maybe 20-30 a year,
not more), and I must say that no other major brand has the customer service and willingness that Starwood does.  I have had numerous issues with transfers, lost deposits, etc. - and they resolved it every time.  They have a responsible and diligent title department (Jose, Olga and Jennifer) and a resolutions department that has always taken care of things like lost deposits.  It's ok for us to complain on the boards here, and it's a great thing they listen, help and learn.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

*I am wrong, and it isn't the first time.  I called today, in the doc's waiting room.*

Okay I am wrong.:rofl:   Tschwa2 is right.  I can reserve my deeded weeks 27 at two years out, but I have to pay the fees.  I cannot reserve week 26 at two years out, if I don't own one of those.  I own a few really prime weeks and a few duds.  Might be worth my while to pay those fees and reserve my deeded weeks.  

I am also now upset that RCI got such a huge bulk banking of SBP a while back.  So now I am on the bandwagon with you.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 7, 2012)

Dear Starwood - I would have bought that EY fixed-week/fixed-villa at WPORV if you would have reduced the price by $10K - call me if you ever change your mind...


oh yeah... time to move into this century with your reservation system...


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe we need a sticky or a petition with tug members wishes or recommendations for Starwood?  I can think of a long list of recommendations on how to show and account for II deposits, linking and delinking accounts upon resale of properties, and yes, having an actual online reservation system - including being able to cancel a reservation online or adding a guest to it...


----------



## aeroflygirl (Feb 7, 2012)

*Listening*

Wow, we would make an awesome virtual focus group!  Just throw out a question or two each week.  We would love to share our thoughts.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I've had Starwood call me directly about something I posted on TUG...and they called to help with something.



Yeah, well, that's because they have you black listed!

Oh and nodge -- he always gets the garbage can views!

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2012)

SDKath said:


> Yeah, well, that's because they have you black listed!
> 
> Oh and nodge -- he always gets the garbage can views!
> 
> Katherine



Actually - it was a very nice call, and I appreciated it!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fredm said:


> Starwood knows who rickandcindy23 are here on TUG?
> They know the names on your account, have your cell phone number, updated your account, and just called you based on your TUG bbs handle?
> Seriously?



I am perplexed...How can Starwood figure out who "rickandcindy23" is here on TUG? There must be more than one Rick and Cindy that live in Colorado that own Starwood.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2012)

Deleted...


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 8, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I am perplexed...How can Starwood figure out who "rickandcindy23" is here on TUG? There must be more than one Rick and Cindy that live in Colorado that own Starwood.



In her profile, it lists that she owns SBP and SDO.  Those key pieces of information would certainly be sufficient to narrow her down as the owner in question.   

At work, we have a database of all our employees.  I can find many people with just a first name, department, and city -- and we have 125,000 employees in our database.  Add in a last initial, and I'll get a unique hit 99% of the time. 

Not that that proves anything, but I think that armed with the information most of us provide (including where we travel and dates of travel), they'd have enough information to track us down should they be so inclined. 

P.S. I'm also glad that they are being proactive in trying to assist.  I just wish they'd be more transparent about it.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 8, 2012)

Since Starwood has somehow been able to link Rickandcindy's Tug name to her *wood account, they must have the technology to do online booking.

Gosh Starwood get your skates on, Disney did it and it works!! And we all know Disney has a "Mikey Mouse" IT department.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 8, 2012)

Worldmark is doing it too... I love their system so much - you can book online, add guest online, and cancel a booking online, and by the way, they have no cancelation fees either!



Twinkstarr said:


> Since Starwood has somehow been able to link Rickandcindy's Tug name to her *wood account, they must have the technology to do online booking.
> 
> Gosh Starwood get your skates on, Disney did it and it works!! And we all know Disney has a "Mikey Mouse" IT department.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 8, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Worldmark is doing it too... I love their system so much - you can book online, add guest online, and cancel a booking online, and by the way, they have no cancelation fees either!



When we got our Wyndham points a few years ago, my DH was  look at this online system! He spends time on that like I do with II. 

So he's the Wyndham specialist in the house.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 8, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> In her profile, it lists that she owns SBP and SDO.  Those key pieces of information would certainly be sufficient to narrow her down as the owner in question.
> 
> At work, we have a database of all our employees.  I can find many people with just a first name, department, and city -- and we have 125,000 employees in our database.  Add in a last initial, and I'll get a unique hit 99% of the time.
> 
> ...


  Amazing, thank you so much for the explanation. I did not realize that among Cindy's listings of resorts, two were Starwood's resorts. I could see how that would give them the information needed to help narrow down their search. I agree it was a very proactive resolve.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Feb 8, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I am perplexed...How can Starwood figure out who "rickandcindy23" is here on TUG? There must be more than one Rick and Cindy that live in Colorado that own Starwood.



My TUG name is the street where I live. Makes it a little easier for Starwood if it's eager to identify me.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 8, 2012)

I believe Cindy called Starwood at least a half a dozen times over the last year or two trying to get her problem solved.  The fact, according to her last correspondence, it took publishing the problem on TUG to get her issue solved to her satisfaction hardly makes for a pro-active pro customer service friendly Starwood.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I am perplexed...How can Starwood figure out who "rickandcindy23" is here on TUG? There must be more than one Rick and Cindy that live in Colorado that own Starwood.



I am very easy to identify.  I actually have rickandcindy23 in my email address, which Starwood has, of course.  

I should have picked a more generic name for TUG, but I didn't know at the time that I would be so addicted to TUG.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 8, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am very easy to identify.  I actually have rickandcindy23 in my email address, which Starwood has, of course.
> 
> I should have picked a more generic name for TUG, but I didn't know at the time that I would be so addicted to TUG.



IIRC, Cindy, didn't they identify you once before, about a year ago, and contact you then, too about something else? I guess, as long as they are using their powers for good and not evil, it's ok, but it certainly does remind you that you are NOT anonymous on the internet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2012)

alexadeparis said:


> IIRC, Cindy, didn't they identify you once before, about a year ago, and contact you then, too about something else? I guess, as long as they are using their powers for good and not evil, it's ok, but it certainly does remind you that you are NOT anonymous on the internet.



Absolutely, no one is anonymous, if they have any info about themselves on the net.  I was called another time, too, so it's no coincidence.  

I find it funny that others have doubt.


----------



## squeeze (Feb 10, 2012)

I would not call SPG proactive either. I've called on numerous occasions about an issue and it's yet to be resolved.

Therefore, we have never 1 single time been able to use our TS to trade within SPG.:annoyed: nor have we visited our own resort (this one, by our choice----but sold the TS from SPG/developer being told how 'easy' it was to exchange and get what you wanted.) Since finding TUG it's easy to find how SPG and developers will lie to you or tell you absolutely anything to make a sell. 

We have lost weeks in the past and now have weeks in II. Hopefully we don't lose another week this year. 

Thanks SPG, you've had such great customer service.:hysterical:
Guess I will continue calling hoping one day to get the issue resolved.

&
Big Thanks to TUG for all the TUGGERS here for their educated help.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Be careful what you say.  Seriously.
> 
> I got a call from Starwood a few days ago, while we were walking around Disney, and their message was basically (not verbatim), "We have fixed your deeds to combine them all into one account.  The internet team found your post about your weeks not being in the same account because of the issues with initials.  We wanted to let you know that this has been fixed."
> 
> ...


How do you think some of us became STARS of the Starwood SVN Newsletter - Denise L and her family have been featured as well as me! In the same issue that I was in another TUGger was featured.

You betcha they're watching!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> *You can reserve the week you are deeded/own in the original Plantation phase, in the same unit size you own, 24 to 12 months in advance *(as long as you pay the estimated maintenance fees for that year). You can reserve in your floating period 12 months ahead of check-in.
> 
> If you own week 26 in that phase Cindy, you can call today and reserve it for 2013 (as long as you pay your MF). If you look at the governing docs on MSC, it's on page 337 of the PDF. I don't think this applies to Palmetto units.


That is correct but they give u a hard time - not all Starwood employees know the rules as well as us.


----------

